# All Watched Over by Machines of Loving Grace



## Mon0Zer0 (Aug 10, 2021)

Several years ago this guy had a viral hit with an animation using Google's deep dream neural net image generation software.  Now he's back with this, psychedelic masterpiece, set to Richard Brautigan's "All Watched over by Machines of Loving Grace":






*All Watched Over by Machines of Loving Grace*

I like to think (and
 the sooner the better!)
 of a cybernetic meadow
 where mammals and computers
 live together in mutually
 programming harmony
 like pure water
 touching clear sky.

I like to think
 (right now, please!)
 of a cybernetic forest
 filled with pines and electronics
 where deer stroll peacefully
 past computers
 as if they were flowers
 with spinning blossoms.

I like to think
 (it has to be!)
 of a cybernetic ecology
 where we are free of our labors
 and joined back to nature,
 returned to our mammal
 brothers and sisters,
 and all watched over
 by machines of loving grace.


----------



## CTRandall (Aug 10, 2021)

Absolutely Awesome!


----------



## J-WO (Aug 10, 2021)

Mind blowing!


----------

